# Who is now collecting micron gold from rivers/other waters?



## retlaw33

I have plans for building a micron gold machine and would like to correspond with someone who is presently collecting gold from river/other water. retlaw33


----------



## butcher

How much will it cost? How many ounces of gold can I get from my water per gallon? Will I need a DEQ discharge permit? 

I find gold in the water around here, but as of yet I just use a pan or a dredge, the gold is small most of the time but I do not think of it as micron.

This machine sounds like those carbon filled bags people sell to put in the river, I always wondered how many hundreds of years those bags would have to stay good in the river to pick up enough gold to make it worth the trouble and if the bags would last that long, my luck DEQ would want some kind of tax from me for polluting the river with carbon..

can you explain how it works?


----------



## patnor1011

He cant. As it works, but only in theory.


----------



## eeTHr

The proposed concept of "micron gold" is that it is in metalic form, but so small that it remains in suspension rather than sinking to the bottom, like flour gold does. And it can't be seen with the naked eye. And for whatever reason, it doesn't float on top of the water, like very fine particles of gold will do sometimes.

So, the suggested means to capture it is by pumping the water through carbon filters. It is generally said that thousands of gallons need to be pumped, in order to see any results at all.

I have read where a few people claim that they have done this successfully, recovering only small amounts in tests. 

Some people sell instructions, equipment, and supplies, do do this.

Others say that the only way this could be viable is if processing the runoff water from mines, and only then in a few cases where conditions are right for this stuff to be in that water.

It has also been stated, by people selling instructions, equipment, and supplies to do it, that this method can recover this stuff from rivers, lakes, and even water wells.

I've never tried it, but it sounds like pie in the sky, to me.

It seems that it would be hard to get scientific proof about it, because "maybe there just wasn't any in the water you tried." So it can easily result in circular logic. That is, you can't know if the method works, unless you first know that this "micron gold" is in the water you are testing. Therefore you could go around testing different water sources forever, if it doesn't work.

I think the carbon filters do catch micron gold, but the real question is, "how common is the occurrence of enough of it in the water, to allow the recovered values to rise above the search and recovery costs?"


----------



## jimmydolittle

I paid about $10.00 for my pan!


----------



## Reno Chris

The truth is that gold does not dissolve easily, nor does it easily stay in solution in nature. Even spent geothermal surface waters have only the tiniest part per billion traces of gold. Sea water has the same kind of tiny traces. normal fresh water has even far less gold. 

So recovering gold from water is a scam 99.99% of the time. 

As is often recommended, take an assay first. See how little gold is in your water. Do the calculations and see that it would take forever to collect a gram and it would cost perhaps $500 per gram or more to produce (gold sells for less than $60 a gram at the present time).


----------



## Genesis

Reno Chris said:


> The truth is that gold does not dissolve easily, nor does it easily stay in solution in nature. Even spent geothermal surface waters have only the tiniest part per billion traces of gold. Sea water has the same kind of tiny traces. normal fresh water has even far less gold.
> 
> So recovering gold from water is a scam 99.99% of the time.
> 
> As is often recommended, take an assay first. See how little gold is in your water. Do the calculations and see that it would take forever to collect a gram and it would cost perhaps $500 per gram or more to produce (gold sells for less than $60 a gram at the present time).



Chris, You are totally wrong about this subject. 
I am recovering anywhere from 6 grams to 30 grams of precious metals per hour with our tech and can prove it. 

Water bodies are similar to ore bodies. They carry different values.
The Snake River and Green river are running at 2ppm in gold. 

Geothermal bodies very as well. I have found that some have high silver values and others have high gold values. Don't forget the pgm's and REE that runs in the water.

1 ppm = 1 milligram per liter
1 gallon = 3.78 liters
50gpm @ 2 ppm = 378 milligrams per minute
50gpm X 60 minutes = 3000 gallons per hour or 22,680 milligrams per hour
22,680 milligrams = 22.68 grams 
50 x 3.78 = 189 liters per minute
189 x 2ppm = 378 per minute
378 x 60 mins. = 22,680 milligrams per hour 
22,680 milligrams = 22.68 grams per hour

I live in Reno and you can come out to my place and I will prove it to you. 
[email protected]


----------



## patnor1011

Genesis said:


> Reno Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that gold does not dissolve easily, nor does it easily stay in solution in nature. Even spent geothermal surface waters have only the tiniest part per billion traces of gold. Sea water has the same kind of tiny traces. normal fresh water has even far less gold.
> 
> So recovering gold from water is a scam 99.99% of the time.
> 
> As is often recommended, take an assay first. See how little gold is in your water. Do the calculations and see that it would take forever to collect a gram and it would cost perhaps $500 per gram or more to produce (gold sells for less than $60 a gram at the present time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, You are totally wrong about this subject.
> I am recovering anywhere from 6 grams to 30 grams of precious metals per hour with our tech and can prove it.
> 
> Water bodies are similar to ore bodies. They carry different values.
> The Snake River and Green river are running at 2ppm in gold.
> 
> Geothermal bodies very as well. I have found that some have high silver values and others have high gold values. Don't forget the pgm's and REE that runs in the water.
> 
> 1 ppm = 1 milligram per liter
> 1 gallon = 3.78 liters
> 50gpm @ 2 ppm = 378 milligrams per minute
> 50gpm X 60 minutes = 3000 gallons per hour or 22,680 milligrams per hour
> 22,680 milligrams = 22.68 grams
> 50 x 3.78 = 189 liters per minute
> 189 x 2ppm = 378 per minute
> 378 x 60 mins. = 22,680 milligrams per hour
> 22,680 milligrams = 22.68 grams per hour
> 
> I live in Reno and you can come out to my place and I will prove it to you.
> [email protected]
Click to expand...


Lets say that 6 to 30g is too broad so we can take average half of it so we can talk about 18g per hour. 
If you use your technology for just 10 hours a day (anyone able to get 18g/hour sure will run that 24h a day) we look at 180g a day. 
You tell me that you can extract nearly $ 10k worth of gold from river in 10 hours? (54$/g)... $ 23k in 24 hours?
WOW.... You must be millionaire. No... Billionaire. If I would be on your place I will not tell a living soul about it because your technology can finish off gold market and flood world with what became cheap worthless metal.


----------



## patnor1011

Math in this case is quite interesting :lol: 
You said that your machine can filter 3000 gallons per hour netting you 22 grams of gold.
There is approx. 326,000,000,000,000,000,000 gallons (326 million trillion gallons) of the stuff (roughly 1,260,000,000,000,000,000,000 liters) on our planet.
326,000,000,000,000,000,000 divided 3,000 equals 108,666,666,666,666,666 - now that is amount of hours you need to recover all gold from water on earth...
When you will accomplish this task you will have 2,390,666,666,666,666,666 grams of gold and that is roughly 2,390,666,666,666.666 metric tons of gold.
Question is how do you separate refined water from "ore" water. :?:


----------



## Reno Chris

> I live in Reno and you can come out to my place and I will prove it to you.



Friend, I do not question your math. I openly question your assay results, as they are likely about a million times too high. If gold were present in the Snake and Green rivers at that amount, someone long ago would have been mining it. It cannot be - because gold is not stable in solution when organics and carbon are at hand - at that amount it would precipitate on the organic leaves and other matter along the edge of the river. Junk wood robs gold from cyanide solutions when old mine dumps are leached - I know as I did that. 

The Nevada Bureau of Mines publishes a great document called:
*"Gold From Water and Other Mining Scams"* - I highly recommend it, its well worth reading.
See: http://www.nbmg.unr.edu/dox/sp22.pdf
An applicable quote from this pamphlet -
"Traditional wisdom would suggest that one cannot obtain gold from water. This is not entirely true. Water, like other natural substances, contains at least trace amounts of all of the elements found on Earth, including gold. The critical point is that, given current technology, one cannot extract gold profitably from seawater or most other water because the concentration of gold is very small (it has been tried repeatedly, notably by the Germans during World War I to help fund their war machine, unsuccessfully, of course). Very large volumes of water would have to be processed to recover a small amount of gold. It has always cost more to process the water than the value of gold in that water. The more water we process, the more money we lose. If one could find a reservoir of water somewhere that, for some reason, had a much higher concentration of gold than normal, we could indeed make money by extracting gold from water (this is exactly what some promoters try to sell to unwitting investors). "

See also:
http://lubec.mainememory.net/page/960/display.html

From Wikipedia:
"Measured concentrations of gold in the Atlantic and Northeast Pacific are 50–150 fmol/L or 10–30 parts per quadrillion (about 10–30 g/km3). In general, Au concentrations for Atlantic and Pacific samples are the same (~50 fmol/L) but less certain. Mediterranean deep waters contain higher concentrations of Au (100–150 fmol/L) attributed to wind-blown dust and/or rivers. At 10 parts per quadrillion the Earth's oceans would hold 15,000 tons of gold.[46] These figures are three orders of magnitude less than reported in the literature prior to 1988, indicating contamination problems with the earlier data.

A number of people have claimed to be able to economically recover gold from sea water, but so far they have all been either mistaken or acted in an intentional deception. A so-called reverend, Prescott Jernegan ran a gold-from-seawater swindle in the United States in the 1890s. A British fraudster ran the same scam in England in the early 1900s. Fritz Haber (the German inventor of the Haber process) did research on the extraction of gold from sea water in an effort to help pay Germany's reparations following World War I. Based on the published values of 2 to 64 ppb of gold in seawater a commercially successful extraction seemed possible. After analysis of 4,000 water samples yielding an average of 0.004 ppb it became clear that the extraction would not be possible and he stopped the project. No commercially viable mechanism for performing gold extraction from sea water has yet been identified."


----------



## patnor1011

Chris, I tried to point out obvious stupidity of this whole project. It is unbelievable what people tend to believe in, not to mention where they willingly put money without thinking.


----------



## Reno Chris

Another point:

2 ppm is higher than the ore rock grades of many open pit gold mines - 

A property I am involved with that is looking to re-open an open pit mine was doing drilling this last summer. We were very pleased to get assay numbers in the 0.5 to 1.5 ppm range, as that's plenty enough to run an open pit mine profitably. 

And when some guy brings up platinum group metals and rare earths in addition to gold and silver, that person is proving that they are either someone who has been scammed, or if that person is the guy selling the equipment, they would more likely be the scammer rather than the scamee.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Based on the flow rate of the Snake River (54,000 cu.ft./sec average flow rate, according to Wikipedia), this would be about 1.5 billion gallons per hour. A concentration of 2ppm would mean that there are 54,000 ft3/sec x 7.5 gal/ft3 x 3600 sec/hr x 8.33 #/gal x 14.58 tr.oz/# x .000002 = 354,000 troy ounces of gold flowing across a single point in the river each hour. In about 1.5 years, the gold flowing past one point of only this one single river would approximately equal the total amount of gold mined since the world began (about 4.8 billion oz - Wikipedia again), assuming all my math is correct.

Genesis, you are either the scammer or the scamee in this obvious fraud. If you are the scammer, you are one absolute total piece of shit. Pardon my language, everyone, but I feel it's appropriate in this case. If you're the scamee, forget about the money you've already lost and run, don't walk, away from this BS.

Like Reno Chris intimated, just divide your yields by one million and you might be in the right ball park.


----------



## Geo

doesn't a deionizer take heavy metals from water without evaporating the water. if there was gold of a significant amount in fresh water it seems to me someone would set up a machine of this sort and retrieve all the metals from the water and then refine them. but i have never been taken by flights of fancy and pie in the sky is too good to be true.


----------



## Anonymous

goldsilverpro said:


> Genesis, you are either the scammer or the scamee in this obvious fraud. If you are the scammer, you are one absolute total piece of shit. Pardon my language, everyone, but I feel it's appropriate in this case.


First of all,no need to pardon your language,it was appropriate,he should be grateful you got here before I did.
Second of all,he is NOT the scammee,I assure you.My research shows that he is the scammer.6 mos ago,he claimed his company was bringing in $1 million a week "NET" in gold,from one mining operation...........3 months later he's looking for more investors.His company builds and sell equipment that he claims can recover gold from 2" .....to 1 micron,and claims they can process any ore utilizing their "proprietary technology". Most of this info can be found on his website.I found other information but it is senseless to post it.
I do *not* want him here.He serves no purpose but to risk hooking one of our members,and seperating them from their common sense,and their hard earned money.I have worked tirelessly to keep people like him off of this forum.He needs to go now.


----------



## Palladium

Maybe Chris will share his story of the man who came to him with the golden water that owned a body shop.


----------



## Genesis

I knew this would stir up the pot. lol
Chris, we both live here in Reno and I invite you to come and see for yourself the results I'm getting and the assays done by UNR and inspectrate. Seeing is believing. 
I didn't expect to see so much negativity from this post. 
Sure, people have been trying to do what we have accomplished with no success for years.
I'm not hiding anything, The people cry out that it's a scam and I say come and see for yourself what we have accomplished.


----------



## Genesis

mic said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis, you are either the scammer or the scamee in this obvious fraud. If you are the scammer, you are one absolute total piece of shit. Pardon my language, everyone, but I feel it's appropriate in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all,no need to pardon your language,it was appropriate,he should be grateful you got here before I did.
> Second of all,he is NOT the scammee,I assure you.My research shows that he is the scammer.6 mos ago,he claimed his company was bringing in $1 million a week "NET" in gold,from one mining operation...........3 months later he's looking for more investors.His company builds and sell equipment that he claims can recover gold from 2" .....to 1 micron,and claims they can process any ore utilizing their "proprietary technology". Most of this info can be found on his website.I found other information but it is senseless to post it.
> I do *not* want him here.He serves no purpose but to risk hooking one of our members,and seperating them from their common sense,and their hard earned money.I have worked tirelessly to keep people like him off of this forum.He needs to go now.
Click to expand...


WOW, I'm not here to sell you on anything dude. 
I'm not here to take anything from here except a growing knowledge of the refining tech. and to share my experiences. 
Yes we do have a rich mine operation that we are getting off the ground and the funding we had wasn't enough to get started and had to find another investor. Big freaking deal. Shit happens, But we are funded now. 
Obviously your not a mine owner or you would understand how difficult it is to get a mining operation off the ground and running. I shouldn't even have to explain this.
Anyone that has doubts can come to Reno,NV and see for yourself the results we are getting. No need for all the name calling.


----------



## Genesis

Just to Clear the air around here.
Our prototype works and can be scaled up.
We are getting real results and have assays and buttons to prove it.
The calculations given were *example only*. 
We *do not* get 100% recovery but get enough to be profitable. 
*Our recovery unit is not for sale!*

I'm here to learn and share. Nothing more. I would post pictures of the material we are recovering but I don't know how. However, anyone can come to Reno and kick the tires. I'm not hiding anything. 
They said we couldn't go to the moon but we did. lol


----------



## Genesis

goldsilverpro said:


> Based on the flow rate of the Snake River (54,000 cu.ft./sec average flow rate, according to Wikipedia), this would be about 1.5 billion gallons per hour. A concentration of 2ppm would mean that there are 54,000 ft3/sec x 7.5 gal/ft3 x 3600 sec/hr x 8.33 #/gal x 14.58 tr.oz/# x .000002 = 354,000 troy ounces of gold flowing across a single point in the river each hour. In about 1.5 years, the gold flowing past one point of only this one single river would approximately equal the total amount of gold mined since the world began (about 4.8 billion oz - Wikipedia again), assuming all my math is correct.
> 
> Genesis, you are either the scammer or the scamee in this obvious fraud. If you are the scammer, you are one absolute total piece of shit. Pardon my language, everyone, but I feel it's appropriate in this case. If you're the scamee, forget about the money you've already lost and run, don't walk, away from this BS.
> 
> Like Reno Chris intimated, just divide your yields by one million and you might be in the right ball park.



*WHAT FREAKING SCAM?
THE UNITS ARE NOT FOR SALE!*
The prototype works and can be scaled up. 
The calcs were example only. 
I don't get 100% recovery but enough to be profitable.
I have assays from the University, Intechrate, Advanced Analysist.
And the buttons in hand.
I haven't seen Reno Chris take me up on my offer to come see the unit yet. We both live in Reno. I'm not hiding anything.

So you calling me a scammer and a piece of shit is uncalled for mister. You go right ahead and keep head in the sand while I go and produce precious metals in volume, not from scrap computer boards. Have a nice day dude.


----------



## Anonymous

Genesis said:


> So you calling me a scammer and a piece of shit is uncalled for mister.


You had best get your facts straight before you accuse GSP of something.His EXACT words were


goldsilverpro said:


> If you are the scammer, you are one absolute total piece of shit.


The problem that we have with you is,the amount of gold you are claiming to get from flowing water.This has been addressed and disproven many times on the forum,and the calculations that GSP provided,proves that it is not only a lie,but it is impossible.And if but some freak coincidence you are in fact having yields in those quantities,AND you are so eager to get someone out there to see it,then why not make a video of it,and show us,but I am willing to bet that you won't make an accurate,complete video,showing every aspect,so there is NO question about whether it's true.Since you have suggested 5 times in all 5 of your posts,that someone come out there,I can't imagine you would back down from that.......right?
One last thing......


Genesis said:


> You go right ahead and keep head in the sand while I go and produce precious metals in volume, not from scrap computer boards. Have a nice day dude.


This is where you screwed up the most.GSP would never openly tell you this,so I am going to do it for him,in all of your years past,and those to come,you will most likely never see the amount of gold that man has recovered,and refined.Nor could you fathom the devotion he has shown this forum and it's members.I have seen the exagerations you have posted on your website and various other forums,and I DO NOT want you here,and after your last post I am sure I won't be the only one.


----------



## Ocean

Quite the huckster.


----------



## Genesis

mic said:


> Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you calling me a scammer and a piece of shit is uncalled for mister.
> 
> 
> 
> You had best get your facts straight before you accuse GSP of something.His EXACT words were
> 
> 
> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are the scammer, you are one absolute total piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem that we have with you is,the amount of gold you are claiming to get from flowing water.This has been addressed and disproven many times on the forum,and the calculations that GSP provided,proves that it is not only a lie,but it is impossible.And if but some freak coincidence you are in fact having yields in those quantities,AND you are so eager to get someone out there to see it,then why not make a video of it,and show us,but I am willing to bet that you won't make an accurate,complete video,showing every aspect,so there is NO question about whether it's true.Since you have suggested 5 times in all 5 of your posts,that someone come out there,I can't imagine you would back down from that.......right?
> One last thing......
> 
> 
> Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and keep head in the sand while I go and produce precious metals in volume, not from scrap computer boards. Have a nice day dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you screwed up the most.GSP would never openly tell you this,so I am going to do it for him,in all of your years past,and those to come,you will most likely never see the amount of gold that man has recovered,and refined.Nor could you fathom the devotion he has shown this forum and it's members.I have seen the exagerations you have posted on your website and various other forums,and I DO NOT want you here,and after your last post I am sure I won't be the only one.
Click to expand...

Well Mic, 
The proof is in the assays and in my hand. 
I've explained the calcs are example only. I respect peoples opinions. I never said I could recover tons of gold, but I do recover enough to be economical with our prototype and it can be scaled up.
I'm sure GSP is a very knowledgeable man and has posted great stuff. But I don't take insults very kindly.
I don't have videos as of yet. I do have pictures though. Just dont know how to post them. We have only been testing the last few weeks.
I just assumed that we could have a great discussion over this subject. So lay off the insults and lets try and get along here. No need for the BS !


----------



## Genesis

One last thing before i move on. 
There seems to be a misunderstanding about what my unit does. It recovers gold but it also gets all precious metals out of solution. Not 100% recovery, but enough to be profitable. 
i don't have to prove squat to anyone but I do have the proof which is the metals in hand and assays that back it up. Of course there have been lots of other people that have failed time after time but technology has advanced tremendously in the industry. 
Take a look at ground penetrating xray tech for locating good mining ground for instance. Is that BS too?
Enough said about this subject from me. You guys have a great time.


----------



## nickvc

Genesis please try to understand we have a responsibility to all the members of the forum and in the past have had many claims of recovery from sources that to many are impossible. If you have got this up and running please stay around and educate us as to how you succeeded where so many have failed. GSP is a very well liked , very knowledgable and respected member of the forum as well as a moderator and his intentions are honourable in protecting the membership from potential scams or unlikely claims from outside sources, having said that I'm sure he like me would love to be proved wrong.
The ball is now in your court and I'm sure we would all like to hear and see more of your process but expect some hard questioning from the membership and more ran a little disbelief until you prove your process.


----------



## Palladium

Move over and let the cat in for a minute Mic.


If this is the place you are referring to as your source for your assays then you need not go any further. http://aaassaylabs.com/aboutus.htm

I have currently been researching another mining scam and all of it centers around this place. Do you know who owns this Business? Do you know he was driven from the real mining industry for fraud? Did you know he was investigated by the BLM as well as the Security and exchange commission and found guilty of Lying and salting assay reports? 

I will give anybody the benefit of the doubt, but when you throw people like that out as your source..... Well that says it all.

Their is more i could say but considering i'm currently working with the authorities to bring this other scam to an end i will have to remain mute on some subjects. Let's just say they pick the wrong guy to play with.

Micro- monatomic- organic ore anyone?????

The assay guy Donald Jordan AKA: Don Jordan
http://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/comp18016.htm

http://www.siliconinvestor.com/readmsg.aspx?msgid=19022946

His company http://www.aaassaylabs.com/extraction.htm
If you read the site you will pick up on the scam: 

Due to widely varying complexity of ores and our complete lack of knowledge about any given ore before we begin the research, we do not guarantee any particular yield or percentage of recovery, but work upon our best efforts. 

A deposit of 50% of the overall project cost is required to establish a project booking with the full remainder at the commencement of the project activities. 



Note the company contacts. Donald Jordan. http://www.manta.com/c/mm7dhmz/advanced-analytical
This is the only time you find his name associated with the new company which is a scam. 

Note that on that listing he makes note that his website is http://www.mralabs.com/
Which is a lie and is owned by a company in Adams, MA.

Look on this page. http://www.aaassaylabs.com/reputation.htm 

He says No other lab has more expertise in Platinum Group Metals than Advanced Analytical, LLC! Go with the professionals and the industry leaders in PGM and high accuracy Assays. DCP/ICP technology is "the correct" science to both assay and to process PGM’s. Bull shit !!!!

Then look at the pictures of the old ass computers at the bottom of the page. lol

Your either naive and need to do more investigating or find another group of suckers to convince.


----------



## jimdoc

I would like to know how you can prove that the assays you have are from your process and not another source? If you can't prove that, then what good is that assay?

Jim


----------



## Geo

> *WHAT FREAKING SCAM?
> THE UNITS ARE NOT FOR SALE!*
> The prototype works and can be scaled up.
> The calcs were example only.
> I don't get 100% recovery but enough to be profitable.
> I have assays from the University, Intechrate, Advanced Analysist.
> And the buttons in hand.
> I haven't seen Reno Chris take me up on my offer to come see the unit yet. We both live in Reno. I'm not hiding anything.
> So you calling me a scammer and a piece of shit is uncalled for mister. You go right ahead and keep head in the sand while I go and produce precious metals in volume, not from scrap computer boards. Have a nice day dude.



if your technology isnt for sale and you want nothing from our memebers but just to educate us then share your knowledge with schematics and diagrams and specs that can be replicated and tested by members on the forum. if your intentions are honorable as you say then you will quit trying to impress people because frankly your trying too hard.share your technology and let the members decide for themselves. if it actually does what you said it does then you dont need any money from us.


----------



## eeTHr

Genesis---

If your mining operation costs so much, why bother? Why not just make your fortune with the river water?

Besides, you could use the millions from the river water to fund as many mines as you want, right?


----------



## Reno Chris

The places he mentioned for his assays were "UNR and inspectorate" both are respectable - UNR is actually the Nevada Bureau of mines (UNR does not do assays for the public, but the Bureau of Mines offices are located on the UNR campus here in Reno). Inspectorate is a private lab. Both do assays of rock and soil, but I dont think either do water samples. Both the Snake and Green Rivers have very fine sized placer gold, and I am sure that if you took gravel samples at the right places, you could get a 2 ppm result on a GRAVEL sample.

I've been called in to review at least a dozen mining scam cases, and as no one is paying me to take a look at this one, I dont think I will spend any time on it. 

Chris


----------



## patnor1011

If that was even remote possible to extract gold from river water with speed and profit I can assure you he would have been visited by men in black suits already in the name of national security. :twisted: :lol: :twisted: 
But you know what? I will give you right to set your machine on river on my fathers farm you will pay me percentage of recovered gold. And platinum, palladium, and all rare earth metals your machine is capable of get from water. :idea:


----------



## Genesis

patnor1011 said:


> If that was even remote possible to extract gold from river water with speed and profit I can assure you he would have been visited by men in black suits already in the name of national security. :twisted: :lol: :twisted:
> But you know what? I will give you right to set your machine on river on my fathers farm you will pay me percentage of recovered gold. And platinum, palladium, and all rare earth metals your machine is capable of get from water. :idea:


Funny you should say that about the men in black. I had a sheriff come up on me while I was pumping water. Scared the crap out of me because he came up from behind. He asked what the hell I was doing and i gave him the tour. When I showed him how simple,effective and environmentally a good thing that I'm doing he was amazed and told me to have a great day.
You don't want to use the unit on just any common water. You want to use it at springs, hot springs, Geothermal plants, tailing ponds. I have gotten metals out of my own well but not cost effective. 
As for your farm. That is excatley what I intend to do. Share a percentage of the net and pay the property owner for letting us put a unit on site. Easy passive income for the property owner and all I'm doing is cleaning the water.


----------



## Genesis

eeTHr said:


> Genesis---
> 
> If your mining operation costs so much, why bother? Why not just make your fortune with the river water?
> 
> Besides, you could use the millions from the river water to fund as many mines as you want, right?


That's a an easy one. When your head ore is running .5 to 1.46 opt you wouldn't walk away from that, would ya? lol
I was introduced to this tech after we started putting the mine together. I too thought it was BS until I built the machine and ran it myself. It impressed me enough to make my own tweaks to make it better and I did.


----------



## Genesis

Palladium said:


> Move over and let the cat in for a minute Mic.
> 
> 
> If this is the place you are referring to as your source for your assays then you need not go any further. http://aaassaylabs.com/aboutus.htm
> 
> I have currently been researching another mining scam and all of it centers around this place. Do you know who owns this Business? Do you know he was driven from the real mining industry for fraud? Did you know he was investigated by the BLM as well as the Security and exchange commission and found guilty of Lying and salting assay reports?
> 
> I will give anybody the benefit of the doubt, but when you throw people like that out as your source..... Well that says it all.
> 
> Their is more i could say but considering i'm currently working with the authorities to bring this other scam to an end i will have to remain mute on some subjects. Let's just say they pick the wrong guy to play with.
> 
> Micro- monatomic- organic ore anyone?????
> 
> The assay guy Donald Jordan AKA: Don Jordan
> http://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/comp18016.htm
> 
> http://www.siliconinvestor.com/readmsg.aspx?msgid=19022946
> 
> His company http://www.aaassaylabs.com/extraction.htm
> If you read the site you will pick up on the scam:
> 
> Due to widely varying complexity of ores and our complete lack of knowledge about any given ore before we begin the research, we do not guarantee any particular yield or percentage of recovery, but work upon our best efforts.
> 
> A deposit of 50% of the overall project cost is required to establish a project booking with the full remainder at the commencement of the project activities.
> 
> 
> 
> Note the company contacts. Donald Jordan. http://www.manta.com/c/mm7dhmz/advanced-analytical
> This is the only time you find his name associated with the new company which is a scam.
> 
> Note that on that listing he makes note that his website is http://www.mralabs.com/
> Which is a lie and is owned by a company in Adams, MA.
> 
> Look on this page. http://www.aaassaylabs.com/reputation.htm
> 
> He says No other lab has more expertise in Platinum Group Metals than Advanced Analytical, LLC! Go with the professionals and the industry leaders in PGM and high accuracy Assays. DCP/ICP technology is "the correct" science to both assay and to process PGM’s. Bull shit !!!!
> 
> Then look at the pictures of the old ass computers at the bottom of the page. lol
> 
> Your either naive and need to do more investigating or find another group of suckers to convince.


Thanks for the heads up, but I don't deal with them and not here to prove anything.


----------



## Anonymous

Genesis said:


> not here to prove anything.


You probably should have thought about that before you said this......


Genesis said:


> Chris, You are totally wrong about this subject.


I have still not heard,or seen a single shred of evidence that what you are claiming is true.You are the one that started this whole thing,and I for one want you to prove to us that you are not full of crap.If you cannot do that.....then you are just full of crap.If you can prove what you are saying beyond any reasonable doubt,then I will fly to Reno and hand deliver an apology!


----------



## goldsilverpro

Genesis,

First of all, I apologize for what I said in my previous post, even though I did use the big word IF. The more I read, I think that maybe you are the scamee. Whether from the assayer or from salting or from whatever, I'm thinking you are somehow getting scammed. Why? Because you will NEVER find river water that contains 2ppm gold. Impossible!!! This phony figure of 2ppm, you gave, is what really got me upset and that is what I reacted to. Here again, I'm sorry if I offended you. 

In 1987, a government agency obtained about 130 different samples from various river waters and assayed them for gold, using the best methods available at the time. They determined that river water from mineralized areas averaged .101 parts per billion gold, with anomalies as high as 2.8 ppb, max. Unmineralized river waters averaged much lower. At .101 ppb, your 3000 gallons/hour would yield about .001 grams of gold. At 2.8ppb, you would have about .028 grams of gold. Yet, you claim 22 grams from 3000 gallons. Where did that come from? It certainly didn't come from 3000 gallons of river water. Can't you see that something is amiss here? Think about it.

I found other sources that said that any assays before 1988 were proven to be quite high, by newly developed analytical procedures. This makes the situation worse.

During your dealing with this, did you ever hear the phrases, "not assayable by conventional means" or "immature gold"?


----------



## Genesis

OK Nay Sayers,
I came here because the topic question asked if anyone has been successful at it. And i am. 
I saw Chris give misinformation and wanted to point it out and he did it again. 
*The University of Nevada Reno DOES DO ASSAYS for the general public!*You have to submit your samples through the Bureau of Mines. I have the letter head assays to prove that as well. Oh and Chris declines my invite to see the unit and how it works. He expects someone to pay him to do that. What a freaking cop out.
As for the Snake and the Green river. They do run 2ppm and your can find that info on the net. I don't have the time to look up the links. Do your own DD.
I came here to share with all of you and all I got was trashed by the name calling and insults. What happened to the forum rules? 
I have been an Operating Engineer for 31 years and have built several large mining operations and have run a few myself. Some of the people making comments on the subject don't know a damn thing about mining let alone being open minded enough to at least take a look at new tech and then come to a educated conclusion. 
I don't have the time to play your games guys. I would have given you some good information if you weren't such assholes about it. However my invitation is still open to who ever wants to come proof it up. Chris lives here and dodged the invite. That's to bad. Was hoping to share my excitement and progress with him so he could waist time with you trying to explain and educate you guys how this works.
Enough time waisted here.Time to go mining for real gold. Have a great week.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> As for the Snake and the Green river. They do run 2ppm and your can find that info on the net. I don't have the time to look up the links. Do your own DD.



Show me. I can't find that. Is the 2ppm in the water or in the gravel, etc.?


----------



## Genesis

That's what I have been trying to get to. Now we are getting somewhere here. 
The gold is in solution in the rivers. I will try to find the link. 
I have seen all the other GIZZMOS out there that are BS and that is why I didn't believe it either. I don't use chems, resins, oils, carbon filters.
The unit electrocoagulates monoatomic metals in solution that allows them to collect on the cells and then flakes off and is caught in the filter and i catch float gold if it's in a water body such as a tailings pond of a mining operation.
This is not electrolisis in a sense. You have to make adjustments to what ever the body of water is carrying. 
It is mobile or can be hard wired as a perment unit.
It works like this.
I am using a generator on the mobile unit that supplies power to the power source for the ripper cells. Everything has to be balanced and your dealing with pulsing,voltage, amperage, frequincies, water flow and a filter to catch the pm's. If you don't have it balanced correctly you will not get very good results or even fail.
The anode is copper and is sacreficial. The copper is a collector of pm's. You can see the gold attached to the copper and it really works well on silver. It knocks the hell out of silver and you can see the very small silver beads trapped in the filter. 
When i clean the filter I get the scaling, which is all metal, that is loaded with gold. This concentration can be fired after drying. Then I leach the bag filter for added recovery.
I can take a teaspoon of the cons and put the cons in Nitric acid and when it eats all the metals from silver on down I get over 3/4 a teaspoon of gold and pgms. I have let it sit in the nitric for 3 days at a time and still have metals in the bottom that are not disolved. What does that tell you?
I didn't believe in this stuff until I actually built and tested it myself. 
Had everyone here been a little more open minded and asked an intellegent question as you have we could have gone into more detail without all the name clling and BS.
I'm just a miner looking at things with an open mind. Who wants to move dirt when you can kick back and pump water? That's my goal, to get out of moving dirt for a living and kick back on a river pumping water and do some fishing while I'm at it. lol


----------



## Reno Chris

First, my apologies - I've been leaning more toward you seeing you as being the perpetrator, and I am now leaning more toward the conclusion that you may well be the scam victim. However if you are collecting money from other folks to do this process, the most honest thing you could do is to return their money as soon as possible. 

Second, I promise that its Bureau of Mines employees doing those assays. I've been all through those facilities, been in their assay lab, know some of the employees, etc. Yes, the Bureau of mines offices are on the UNR campus. I got my degree in Mine Engineering at the Mackey School of mines right next door to the building where those samples get turned in (in years past I've turned some samples to the Bureau of Mines in myself). I can also tell you for certain that neither the Bureau of Mines or Inspectorate will test for monoatomic gold. 



> The unit electrocoagulates monoatomic metals


There is a piece of actual info I've been waiting to hear. Look, I know you wont want to hear this, but the discussion of Monoatomic gold and other metals is a part of modern alchemy, a non-science (monoatomic gold is sometimes called white powder gold). There is no such thing as monoatomic gold, silver, PGMS, REE, etc. That stuff is absolute horse manure, the product of someone's imagination. You cant assay for monoatomic gold because it doesn't exist. You cannot coagulate it because it doesn't exist. If your unit has actually produced some gold, its likely coming from somewhere within the unit. Alchemists cant make gold from lead, and they cant produce any more gold from waters than the waters contain, and they contain only the tiniest of traces as we have repeatedly told you. This is not new science - its old, old stuff - from a time when there was no difference between magic, science and philosophy. It didn't work 1500 years ago, and it can't work now. 
For more info on monoatomic gold, see:
http://www.crucible.org/gem_elixir4.htm
and 
http://www.davidicke.com/articles/medicalhealth-mainmenu-37/47-monatomic-gold
The various websites about monoatomic gold are not in perfect agreement, mostly because there is no such thing as monoatomic gold, so what everyone writes about it is their opinion, and not something based on any facts. 



> still have metals in the bottom that are not dissolved. What does that tell you?


Take it to a refiner and see what he pays you for it. That's the bottom line. If a refiner will pay you for your gold, that's great. If the refiner isn't interested, that's a problem. By the way, no refiner will pay you for monoatomic gold. 

I'd be perfectly happy to hear more info about how the unit supposedly works, but I need to tell you that we wont be agreeing that alchemy is the same as real science. 

Again you may not want to hear this, but I can assure you that you are not producing significant amounts of gold or other metals out of river water.


----------



## RikkiRicardo

HI Folks
I'm not here taking sides I'm here to learn.
was researching monoatomic metals and Electrocoagulation
very interesting love the part of the healing of the body
http://www.crucible.org/monatomic_elements.htm
Also i will be posting Pictures of my new lab and Equipment an in the next week pictures of what i have done
Thank to all you great People.Sit Read and learn

RikkiRicardo


----------



## Reno Chris

Hey, I guess we had a whole discussion of refining monatomic gold while I was off prospecting in Australia. I hadn't seen that before.
For more references and stuff, check it out. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=11460&hilit=Alchemy

Monoatomic gold, ORMES, half atoms, immature gold, etc. its all the same thing - alchemy. Whatever the individual makes it or recovers it from, it isn't gold, and it isn't going to "become" gold - no matter the process.


----------



## Palladium

Genesis said:


> I didn't believe in this stuff until I actually built and tested it myself.



So where did the plans come from?
Did you actually build the machine yourself, with your own hands?


----------



## Anonymous

Genesis said:


> Chris lives here and dodged the invite. That's to bad. Was hoping to share my excitement and progress with him so he could waist time with you trying to explain and educate you guys how this works.
> Enough time waisted here.





Genesis said:


> I saw Chris give misinformation and wanted to point it out and he did it again.





Genesis said:


> Oh and Chris declines my invite to see the unit and how it works. He expects someone to pay him to do that. What a freaking cop out.





Genesis said:


> Some of the people making comments on the subject don't know a damn thing about mining let alone being open minded enough to at least take a look at new tech and then come to a educated conclusion.





Genesis said:


> I don't have the time to play your games guys. I would have given you some good information if you weren't such assholes about it.


Guys I have had almost all I can stand.All of you know me,and all of you know my temper.This guy has dodged every opportunity to verify beyond a reasonable doubt,that what he is claiming is true.I do not blame Chris for not going out there,there is no reason why he should have to.I never bought this guys story from day one,and all he is doing is creating havoc.I will be damned if I am going to end up in trouble again over this.So I am going to back out of it.I will keep up with the thread and of course you guys can still PM me if you need any help with this or have any questions.
And to Genesis,a word of caution........DO NOT confuse yourself,with active contributing members,or moderators,of this forum.If you want to learn,or have something to contribute,then welcome to the forum.But if you want to argue this rediculous point,with men that have more experience than you,then I would appreciate you just leaving this forum.Do not insult Chris again,or I will fight to have you removed.And the offer still stands for that apology,if you *prove* us wrong.
That's all I will say in this thread.


----------



## jimdoc

I want to see pictures of his gold, and his machine.

Jim


----------



## Reno Chris

Mic - Just as a note to you, I wanted to let you know that I am not insulted or otherwise put off. So no worries there. 



> Oh and Chris declines my invite to see the unit and how it works. He expects someone to pay him to do that. What a freaking cop out.


No, I dont expect you to pay me. I just point out that I've been paid to do this in the past. However I can assure you that you would also prefer I do not come to see your unit. It would be a situation where I point out all the problems in your operation and you'd probably find that very frustrating. I can absolutely assure you that there is zero chance that I would look at it, be convinced and say "Wow, this really is all right and true, I've decided to become an Alchemist!" - aint gonna happen.



> I would have given you some good information if you weren't such assholes about it.


Well, I'll admit you were not given the most friendly treatment, but you are saying stuff that is just wrong, and there are guys here who would not be able to look at your process and point out all the things wrong with it. Second, there is no "good" information about coagulating or refining monoatomic gold. Its an imaginary substance and the study of imaginary substances as if they were real is silly. It isn't some kind of "new" science - it's horse manure.

One thing I'll point out to the forum as a whole - as we keep talking about monoatomic gold and alchemy, the more google will see our posts when folks do a search on it, we will start getting hits for those topics.


----------



## Genesis

Monoatomic may have been the wrong word to use. 
PM's are in solution and I get them out. 
Yes I built it myself.
No I don't sell it.
No need to discuss this anymore. 
Have a great day guys


----------



## Joeforbes

Reno Chris said:


> First, my apologies - I've been leaning more toward you seeing you as being the perpetrator, and I am now leaning more toward the conclusion that you may well be the scam victim. However if you are collecting money from other folks to do this process, the most honest thing you could do is to return their money as soon as possible.
> 
> Second, I promise that its Bureau of Mines employees doing those assays. I've been all through those facilities, been in their assay lab, know some of the employees, etc. Yes, the Bureau of mines offices are on the UNR campus. I got my degree in Mine Engineering at the Mackey School of mines right next door to the building where those samples get turned in (in years past I've turned some samples to the Bureau of Mines in myself). I can also tell you for certain that neither the Bureau of Mines or Inspectorate will test for monoatomic gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unit electrocoagulates monoatomic metals
> 
> 
> 
> There is a piece of actual info I've been waiting to hear. Look, I know you wont want to hear this, but the discussion of Monoatomic gold and other metals is a part of modern alchemy, a non-science (monoatomic gold is sometimes called white powder gold). There is no such thing as monoatomic gold, silver, PGMS, REE, etc. That stuff is absolute horse manure, the product of someone's imagination. You cant assay for monoatomic gold because it doesn't exist. You cannot coagulate it because it doesn't exist. If your unit has actually produced some gold, its likely coming from somewhere within the unit. Alchemists cant make gold from lead, and they cant produce any more gold from waters than the waters contain, and they contain only the tiniest of traces as we have repeatedly told you. This is not new science - its old, old stuff - from a time when there was no difference between magic, science and philosophy. It didn't work 1500 years ago, and it can't work now.
> For more info on monoatomic gold, see:
> http://www.crucible.org/gem_elixir4.htm
> and
> http://www.davidicke.com/articles/medicalhealth-mainmenu-37/47-monatomic-gold
> The various websites about monoatomic gold are not in perfect agreement, mostly because there is no such thing as monoatomic gold, so what everyone writes about it is their opinion, and not something based on any facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have metals in the bottom that are not dissolved. What does that tell you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it to a refiner and see what he pays you for it. That's the bottom line. If a refiner will pay you for your gold, that's great. If the refiner isn't interested, that's a problem. By the way, no refiner will pay you for monoatomic gold.
> 
> I'd be perfectly happy to hear more info about how the unit supposedly works, but I need to tell you that we wont be agreeing that alchemy is the same as real science.
> 
> Again you may not want to hear this, but I can assure you that you are not producing significant amounts of gold or other metals out of river water.
Click to expand...


Not trying to insult or argue with you, but both the nucleosynthesis of gold from lead and monoatomic gold are not only possible, but have been done.

"monoatomic" simply means single atom, which would occur when the valence shell of the element is filled, and then stabilizes. 

Any element can have a monoatomic form. Is that shit they are selling on ebay monoatomic gold? No. Is there monoatomic gold in river water? Also no. Monoatomic gold can, however, be synthesized by being held at a constant pressure with a molar heat capacity of 5/2 R = 20.8 J K-1 mol-1 (4.97 cal K-1 mol-1). It's not happening on earth, but it does happen in the supernova of the Helium White Dwarf or higher class star or neutron-star collision that synthesized the gold from lead to begin with. It can be assayed for, just not the same way that gold is assayed. X-Rays would reflect a different diffraction pattern from its electron cloud than metallic gold because it would have 5 more electrons. An XRF could be calibrated for it, but it would require a hell of a lot of quantum physics and differential equations unless someone, some how, managed to obtain a pure sample big enough to use for calibration (which will never happen). It also couldn't be coupled, since it can't melt and form a quasiparticle. For all intensive purposes, it's not gold. In fact it would be a noble gas. Unable to react or bond with anything.

As far as lead turning into gold. All of the gold in the universe was made that way. The earliest report of it happening artificially on earth that I could find is from a nuclear research facility near Lake Baikal in Siberia. In 1971 the lead shielding of an experimental reactor turned to gold during its test run. Glenn Seaborg demonstrated in 1980 that particle accelerators could also be used to fuse gold from lead. Today it is pretty common practice to transmute elements into other ones. Hell, even solar radiation turns carbon and nitrogen in the atmosphere into beryllium.

Effectively you're right. Doing any of that is well out of reach of anyone here, so it might as well be impossible for argument's sake. For the sake of knowledge and information however, you are very wrong in saying that these things can't and don't happen.

Please don't hate me for wanting to be scientifically accurate.


----------



## eeTHr

I wouldn't call it "very wrong." I would merely say that there is an exception---that being if you happen to have a super nova, nuclear reactor, or particle accelerator in your back yard....

8)


----------



## Joeforbes

I suppose that's fair lol.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

How do you figure that all the Au in the universe has come from Pb???


----------



## Geo

i believe that its accepted theory that all matter in the universe started out as hydrogen as it is the most abundant and the simplest atom known to man.being at the very end of the chain with one proton and one electron every other atom is basicly hydrogen with extra parts.


----------



## Harold_V

Joeforbes said:


> Please don't hate me for wanting to be scientifically accurate.


That would then require that you present cites for your comments, to verify that they are not just your opinion. 

I am more than troubled by your comment that all gold was once lead. Cites, please!!

Do remember that this entire matter has been well discussed by Robert Jastrow. 

Harold


----------



## Reno Chris

> Please don't hate me for wanting to be scientifically accurate.



No hating, but a lot of your post is simply not scientifically accurate. Wish I had more time to respond but I am out looking for real gold, not monoatomic BS.


----------



## Ocean

I for one, like MultiOunce Gold! :mrgreen: 

I laugh at your puny Monoatomic sample!


----------



## DarkspARCS

lol, what the hell is homoatomic gold?! :arrow: 8)


----------



## Reno Chris

> "monoatomic" simply means single atom, which would occur when the valence shell of the element is filled



By that definition, every atom of gold is monoatomic gold. When the electron shells are filled, you have regular, normal metallic gold. It will test and assay just like all gold does. The problem with the question "What is Monoatomic gold?" is that it is not a scientifically defined term, and because its an imaginary, unreal thing, everyone is free to make up their own definition. For some, Monoatomic gold is a white powder that is collected from volcanic rocks (this stuff is actually calcite or silica). For some its some kind of half-atoms or immature form of gold that can be somehow treated to form regular gold (this is what Genesis was speaking of), for some, its a material that can be made from normal gold using certain mysterious treatments. For some its a kind of life extending elixir, for some its a path to make real gold. Both views are mumbo-jumbo BS. 

If its gold, its gold. if its not gold, its not gold.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I agree with Reno Chris. How do you define something that doesn't exist?

If you search the internet, you'll find several definitions for monoatomic. For example, I found a chemistry definition that said it was an ion composed of a single element, such as Au+++, Na+, Cl-, or F-. Similarly, diatomic would be ions composed of 2 elements, like CO3--, SO4--, OH-, etc.

These clowns are talking about something different. Like JoeForbes, I think they mean single atoms with completed electron shells that have no charge. However, unlike those super rarities discussed by JoeForbes (which are most likely real), they believe that these things are found in huge quantities in nature. But, being single atoms of Au, Pt, or whatever, they are very small. The diameter of a single gold atom is about .00025 microns. As I understand their babblings, you can't assay them because, since there's no charge, you can't get them to come together, so you can't have a chunk big enough to weigh or even see. Remember some guy on another thread saying that 98% of all gold in nature is non-metallic? However, with the right secret sauce, secret flux, or secret equipment, these scammers say they can bring the atoms together. In other words, they claim that they can bring this immature gold to a mature state and everybody will get rich. 

About 30 years ago, I witnessed a scam in WA, where millions of dollars were scammed from a large group of suckers. The scammers claimed some ore from Llano, TX, which fire assayed zilch, contained such numbers as 32%Au, 17%Pt, 7%Rh, etc. They had "developed" a secret flux with about 30 ingredients (literally) in it. Besides things like borax, it had compounds on exotic metals and PMs (like begats like, they said - they like to use Bible quotes). This dynamite flux would overpower these monoatomic materials and bring them all together. They just needed money (a lot of it) to put the very expensive flux together.

Sometimes, they might tell you all this must be done in the light of a full moon or during the "magic" hour of pre-dawn. They can bring in a lot of magical and spiritual things.

Sleight-of-hand and salting are often used to show the sucker big numbers and to "set" the greed. Once they "believe" and/or have money invested, you'll never change their minds.

I was trying to get the sucker on this thread to give me the source that said the gold concentration in the Snake River was 2ppm. I would bet the source was somehow alchemy related. Then, he used the word "monoatomic" and I knew exactly where he was coming from.


----------



## sawmill

Monoatomic gold = Fairy Dust :evil:


----------



## Reno Chris

from Wikipedia:


> An ion consisting of a single atom is an atomic or monatomic ion; if it consists of two or more atoms, it is a molecular or polyatomic ion.



So F- or Na+ or Au+++ is a monatomic *ion*. Au with all shells filled would just be metallic gold. There is no evidence it could not be collected by a normal chemical reaction if you had a bunch of single gold atoms.



> Monoatomic gold = Fairy Dust


Pretty much.


----------



## Joeforbes

I'd just like to mention that I am working on a reply post to this thread. It's going to take some time though. It starts with a time line from the nucleosynthesis era of the big bang, in which both H and He were formed independently of each other when the universe cooled to around 18 billion degrees (most He was not formed through fusion of H), and progresses to after the first supernovas of the original super massive stars (stars larger than even Betelgeuse and VY Canis Majoris).

The creation of gold and other heavy elements in the universe is pretty controversial. I could be wrong about it. You'll see all my sources soon.

I've got to get to the lab though. This post I'm working on looks more like a research paper than a forum post haha.


----------



## bobinpasask

Let's give Genesis a break here ! First you all attack him like some sort of mob killing down a back alley somewhere, then many of you come out with apologies saying you misunderstood, etc. 
I have no suggestions as to what word he "should" have used rather than monoatomic but the original question was about "micron" gold. It's too bad this got out of hand.
About 9 or 10 years ago I was in charge of a project here in Canada where an investor spent 1/3 of a million $ on just such a venture. We drilled over 150 holes looking for the "micron" gold that was asked about in this thread and we had varying results. I've never forgotten that project and I can tell you that we were able to see under the microscope which samples would come back positive and which would not. 
These samples were sent to Assay labs in the U.S. and this is where it gets about as unpredictable as some of you were stating in your rants. These U.S. labs were NOT using standard fire assay practices and the Canadian authorities threw out the results and refused to allow credit for the work.
Does that mean that the 1/3 million was not spent? Does that mean because one lab can't test for something that it isn't there ?
An analogy is why does Homeopathic medicine work? Just because your lab doesn't know how to test for it does not mean it does not work. 
Worldwide, we have accepted fire assay as the ONLY method for testing if gold is present. 
Have a look at the note Genesis posted on Oct. 16, 7.30 p.m. Part of the key is in the sentence" You don't want to use the unit on just any common water. .... etc." That sentence is all important as to where you just MIGHT get something in relation to micron gold values to be a viable proposition. 

I've often thought about that Project from 10 years ago and tried to figure in my mind how I would go about collecting that gold as Genesis says. I wouldn't mind seeing this thread continue to a satisfactory conclusion.
Good hunting all of you !
"


----------



## Reno Chris

> I have no suggestions as to what word he "should" have used rather than monoatomic but the original question was about "micron" gold. It's too bad this got out of hand.About 9 or 10 years ago I was in charge of a project here in Canada where an investor spent 1/3 of a million $ on just such a venture.


Part of the problem is that words have meanings and you can't mix made up fiction words and real ones and come out with any meaning. Micron gold in rocks is a real term. Its just normal gold in the form of particles which are so small you can’t see them except with a microscope. Nothing magical there. “Monoatomic” is a made up term and is defined by different people in different ways, since its fiction and fiction by definition is something “made up”. It would be like me talking about “The Force” from star wars and promoting about real ways the force can be used to find gold – then charging people money to use my knowledge of the force to find gold. 



> These samples were sent to Assay labs in the U.S. These U.S. labs were NOT using standard fire assay practices and the Canadian authorities threw out the results and refused to allow credit for the work.


There are established repeatable ways of doing things. If you use standard methods, you know what you have. If you try to mix in a little magic or chicanery with your science, you don’t have a wonderful new science, you have meaningless numbers. 



> Does that mean that the 1/3 million was not spent?


No, it means the 1/3 million was wasted on meaningless analysis.



> An analogy is why does Homeopathic medicine work?


This is a horrible analogy – your body naturally heals itself over time in many cases. Water and rock do not naturally generate their own gold and silver if you wait around long enough. 



> Just because your lab doesn't know how to test for it does not mean it does not work.


One of the most important concepts of science is repeatability. If you put silver in nitric acid it dissolves. It’s not a situation where silver dissolves sometimes and in some places but not at others. It’s repeatable. Decent, reputable labs know the ways of analyzing materials for their gold and silver contents. It’s not secret stuff. In fact it’s the secret stuff that’s normally the BS. 



> Worldwide, we have accepted fire assay as the ONLY method for testing if gold is present.


This is not true – assays are done with solution of values and analysis by atomic absorption as well as other methods. Again however, these are known methods, tested by lots of folks and fully repeatable. Most reputable labs participate in performance programs to test their results and show that they get the same numbers as other reputable labs. 



> Have a look at the note Genesis posted on Oct. 16, 7.30 p.m. Part of the key is in the sentence" You don't want to use the unit on just any common water. .... etc." That sentence is all important as to where you just MIGHT get something in relation to micron gold values to be a viable proposition.


Micron gold is nothing magical or mystical. Its just fine sized gold – dust so small you need a microscope to see the pieces. Smoke is dust so small you cant see the pieces of material that make up the smoke – but there is nothing mystical about smoke either. In water, micron gold particles would settle out like clay or silt. They wont dissolve in water. Micron gold is analyzed just like any other normal gold - it can be tested by fire assay and other standard methods. As we kept pointing out, thousands and thousands of tests by standard methods shows that waters of the rivers, seas and ground waters -even geothermal waters - contain only tiny, tiny traces of gold, far too little to make money treating them. 



> I've often thought about that Project from 10 years ago and tried to figure in my mind how I would go about collecting that gold as Genesis says. I wouldn't mind seeing this thread continue to a satisfactory conclusion.


The question is – since the assays were non standard, and thrown out by the authorities, was there really ever any gold there at all? You just don’t know. With standard methods, you know what you have as any lab can do the analysis the same way and get essentially the same results. With special “secret” methods, who knows if the results are real or not?


----------



## goaldspektre

Chris is right !


----------



## Photobacterium

if the goal is to collect gold from sea-water, does it make sense to concentrate it the way they concentrate salt - using evaporators ?


----------



## Anonymous

Very well explained,and well thought out post Chris.


bobinpasask said:


> have no suggestions as to what word he "should" have used rather than monoatomic


One of the most frowned upon things on this forum,is members using the wrong,or misspelled word.It can have devastating results.There are members overseas that have a difficult time with the english language,and that is to be understood.But to members in north america,there should be no excuse.I have been guilty of it as well,and I have learned to take my time,and use the correct word for the given situation.
Here is a good link to describe "Monoatomic Gold" http://www.asc-alchemy.com/mono.html


----------



## Harold_V

Photobacterium said:


> if the goal is to collect gold from sea-water, does it make sense to concentrate it the way they concentrate salt - using evaporators ?


Considering technology that is at one's disposal today, what makes sense is to lose the idea that you can harvest gold from the ocean and make a profit. If it was that easy, those who produce salt would be rolling in gold. They evaporate a huge amount of sea water routinely. 

Harold


----------



## Reno Chris

> those who produce salt would be rolling in gold



Exactly - the amounts of gold in water are so very, very small that even the costs of extracting the gold from the water after concentration as a byproduct of evaporation to produce salt still wont make it economic.


----------



## TBarrow

Every time I watch one of the Discovery Channel shows that have video of those chimney "smokers" pumping out mineral laden, high temp geothermal water from the mid-atlantic ridge, I can't help but wonder what the gold content might be. Sure would like to see them bring one of those smokestacks to the surface and slice it open. It would be very interesting to see what minerals are deposited.

I'm not sure what the pressure is at that depth, but it must be immense. I'm curious if the geothermal fluid could make it to the surface undiluted, maybe it would solidify into quartz. 

Anybody have a submarine I could rent for a day or two?  

Todd


----------



## philddreamer

http://www.science.org.au/nova/027/027key.htm


----------



## TBarrow

philddreamer said:


> http://www.science.org.au/nova/027/027key.htm



As always, I'm a day late and a dollar short!

Thanks for the link, nice article.


----------



## Reno Chris

There is actually a whole class of mineral deposit (mostly base metals) that are generated from black smokers. Philddreamer's link is a good one, this is a good link for more info as well:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volcanogenic_massive_sulfide_ore_deposit

We have a few of these here in Nevada.

The trick with the water is that as it comes closer to the surface and cools it drops what metals values it has and what comes out and mixes into the ocean still does not have huge amounts of metals, precious or base.


----------



## TBarrow

Reno Chris said:


> We have a few of these here in Nevada.
> 
> The trick with the water is that as it comes closer to the surface and cools it drops what metals values it has and what comes out and mixes into the ocean still does not have huge amounts of metals, precious or base.



That is a very interesting and informative article. Now I wish I had become a geologist! 

No telling how many millions of years it took for black smokers to form in the ocean, get buried under thousands of feet of silt, compress into rock, and then migrate their way to Nevada for you to unearth. Absolutely amazing stuff.

Edit: I just saw the caption in the article that said the deposit in Ontario formed 2.4 billion years ago.

Thanks Chris


----------



## patnor1011

They did not migrate. Nevada was on the bottom of the ocean that time.;


----------



## TBarrow

patnor1011 said:


> Nevada was on the bottom of the ocean that time.



Yes indeed, but I did see something that stated that just about everything west of the Rocky Mountains was sheared off the top of the Pacific plate as it was subducting under the North American plate. Then sort of squashed together and crumpled into mountain ranges. I do realize that this is just one of many plate tectonic theories.

Todd


----------



## qst42know

I would bet even the 15 billion dollar desalination plant in Dubai, at 600 million gallons of water a day can not recover any gold. If it were a viable option they certainly have the budget to do it. 8) 

http://www.bi-me.com/main.php?id=10479&t=1&c=34&cg=


----------



## Anonymous

qst42know said:


> I would bet even the 15 billion dollar desalination plant in Dubai, at 600 million gallons of water a day can recover any gold.


I think you mean "can not".


----------



## qst42know

Good catch, corrected.


----------



## Genesis

I see this thread has turned into something of interest. If someone would be kind enough to tell me how to post pictures here I would be glad to show you the product I get from water. 
I have noticed some very interesting results when firing the concentrates made from water. Copper is a sacraficial collector used in the cell. I have fired the same material and have gotten 2 different looking buttons. They are a silver-blue color and the others are copper looking. I think it is the burn time that is causing the difference but not sure at this point.
I also got a bead that is interesting. The bead is banded with 3 different metals and can only guess what they may be until I have it analyised. The top band is almost black, the middle looks like gold and the bottom looks like pgm. Pretty cool looking. 
Hope you guys had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## jimdoc

Genesis said:


> If someone would be kind enough to tell me how to post pictures here I would be glad to show you the product I get from water.



When you post, look down in the next section under the submit button to; 
Upload Attachment. If you wish to attach one or more files enter the details below.
Just hit the browse button, then find the picture you want to add from your computer,
then hit it open. Do that for each picture you want to add, then on the other side of the 
File Comment box, hit the Add A File box. You should see a box pop-up that will show the
uploads progress. You should be able to click on preview to see if it worked before you hit submit.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous

Genesis said:


> If someone would be kind enough to tell me how to post pictures here I would be glad to show you the product I get from water.


You can always put them on photobucket and post a link to that folder.But please make sure you have plenty of pictures from start to finish,because you *will* come under scrutiny if you proceed.
I for one would love to see your operation and what you are claiming to get.


----------



## Genesis

Jim,
Thank you very much. I will post some pictures as soon as I download the pictures to my computer. Here are pics of the cons I'm making. Hope this works. I will be back to post a bunch more pictures. Thanks Jim


----------



## Genesis

Now that I know how to post pictures, tell your nay sayers to watch for more pictures. Seeing is believing. I'm sure there will be some very intellegent morons in here that are to closed minded to understand. 
Can't wait to show you guys the buttons I'm making from the concentrates. Be back soon.


----------



## Anonymous

Genesis said:


> Seeing is believing.


Seeing is most certainly NOT believing.Proving is believing,and you have yet to prove anything.


Genesis said:


> I'm sure there will be some very intellegent morons in here that are to closed minded to understand.


First of all,it has nothing to do with being closed minded! It has to do with facts.Facts can be proven,and you have yet to prove a single fact.
And second of all,I would highly suggest you watch what you type.You have used wrong words,phrases,and incorrect comments since joining.This is exactly the type of thing,that causes new members a lot of trouble when using our search feature.They have to wade through incorrect garbage like yours,to find the accurate corrections.You would do well to proofread what you write.
And finally,


Genesis said:


> very intellegent morons


Ever heard of an oxymoron?


----------



## Genesis

Mic,
I'm not here for a english class. Don't really know why I'm waisting my time with this. I will post more pictures if time allows. Enjoy


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

Photo's without text does not help us any. Go slow with your descriptions and reference what photo it goes too. Your photo of the dirty filter w/backdrop of polished aluminum diamond plate, what is it supposed to indicate? Are the beads polished aluminum? Where did the pinkish blob come from/what is it?


----------



## Genesis

These buttons were smelted with no collector metal. The scraficial copper is the collector. No silver or lead was added to the flux. Took awhile to get the flux right and still room for improvement.


----------



## Genesis

The pictures represent 2 different materials from water. Geothermal and Brine from the oil fields. Firing the same product and I get a silver/blue button and the other is a copper color. However the copper buttons are much lighter in color then copper is.
Metal in hand is proof it works. What metals I'm getting is the next step.


----------



## Anonymous

Genesis said:


> What metals I'm getting is the next step.


This explains a lot.........
Ever see a copper pipe oxidize from sitting outside?Ever wash off the oxidation with plain water? How much oxidize copper do you think that river has washed away since the inception of the planet?? Now take that same question,and add other metals to the question.


----------



## Genesis

mic,
You guys wanted pictures, you gottem. I have more pictures, but what is the point of sharing them with you? You obviously don't understand the principles to the system and I'm not going to waist my time explaining it to you.
I'm here to learn and share, not here to argue.


----------



## philddreamer

Genesis, have these buttons been asseyed & what are the results?

Phil


----------



## slickdogg

are these metals even worth the time and effort?


----------



## qst42know

Your grey buttons look like copper covered in fire scale, copper oxide.

Flatten one with a hammer I'll bet it just flakes right off.

You can make the same grey bead using nothing more than clean copper wire melted into a ball.


----------



## Anonymous

Genesis said:


> mic,
> You guys wanted pictures, you gottem. I have more pictures, but what is the point of sharing them with you?


Maybe you can explain this to everyone here,
You started on this thread claiming that you were *currently *recovering between 6 - 30 grams of precious metals per hour and you said you can prove it! 
And I quote 


Genesis said:


> Chris, You are totally wrong about this subject.
> I am recovering anywhere from 6 grams to 30 grams of precious metals per hour with our tech and can prove it.


 So let's see .... 6 -30 grams is an average of 18 grams per hour,times 6 hours a day = 48 grams or 1.54 ounces a day.5 days a week would be 7.7 ounces ,and it's been over 10 weeks since you wrote that,so that's over 75 ounces(6.25 lbs tr.),and that is only at 18grs per day,6 hours a day,5 days a week.So it's safe to say,that by your own words,you should have no less than 5lbs of precious metals since you wrote that.And yet you post a couple of pics showing,what can only be described as a couple of grams of melted "metal",and you expect us to believe you?


Genesis said:


> What metals I'm getting is the next step.


And then to make matters worse..... you willfully admit,that you have no clue what is in the metal.
So by your own admission,you are a liar!
If I were doing this,and I were getting ANY precious metals from that river,I would be living ON that river,running 24 hours a day/7 days a week,and so would anyone else that got the same results.You could just continuously pull in PM's,and ship them to a refinery once a week,and be living very large,very quickly!
You are playing a dangerous game.All it takes is a new member to come on here,and not realize that you are full of crap,take what little bit of money they have and dump it into this bullcrap miracle,only to discover they have no precious metal,no money,and no idea where to sell the equipment they just bought.
We have a plethora of extremely intelligent members,with lifetimes of knowledge and experience under their belts,and most of them have tried to wake you up from the start of this.You have not proven a single thing to any of us,although you continue to persist this masquerade.


----------



## ayeyou

Hey Group, 
I dont know why I took time to read thru all this malarky that Genesis is throwin out but I did and now for some unknown reason I feel sorry for the poor deluded man and feel its necasary to save him from himself. Its obvious he hasnt sat down like any other miner would do and look at the economic feasibility of what it is he is doing. As a placer miner I have become very adept at working out numbers in order to see if I should throw my hard earned money at a project.
Here then are the numbers and unless Genesis has found a way to corrupt the principles of mathematics as well as being able to transport himself into a world of fantasy, these are plain and simply the facts.
Below my calculations I have posted outtakes from websites I visited in order to gain the factual information required to do these calculations...

First thing a miner needs to know is the grade of his ore. Apparently Genesis does not think this is important at all but I will stick to what is considered an industry standard . I looked into Genesis's background and as a mining man why he sees fit to abandon everything he has been taught to chase this fantasy/fraud I will never know. here are the best possible grades he could start with as I aim to be more than fair here.

The best number I could find to Genesis's benifit is that there is as high as 2mg per ton of seawater........this means to produce 1 gram of gold , if by some absolute miracle this genius can recover 100% of the gold, he will have to pump 500 tons of seawater thru his "magic " device, which by the way looks alot like a butterfly net I bought my daughter minus the handle.
500tons x2 mg =1000mg =1 gm
No problem thats only 125000 gallons of water to pump right.easy
So all he has to do is fire up a gormann Rupp 6 " trash pump like I use at my mine and since its MAXIMUM output is rated at 2400 GPM ...
125000 :- 2400 = `52.08 minutes However when you restrict the outflow of a pump the flow rate of course reduces and I am sure that that filter device will restrict the flow by at least half so lets say He only has to run that pump for 2 hours and he will have a gram of gold!!!
Well not exactly cause now he has to refine the gold out of all the other goodies he caught in his butterfly net, but we need not even get into those cost factors because if you look below you will see that in order to run a 6" pump you will need 2.9 GPH fuel per hour.....
So before we even consider all the many other expenses that come along with operating a piece of equipment , repairs and maintenance ,capital cost
and wages for someone to run it lets see where old GENESIS stands....

1 gram of gold today is worth $52.45 ...

1 gallon of fuel today is , here in Canada anyway ,...$5.32
so 5.8x $5.32 = $30.85
........ my experience in mining and working with equipment has taught me after years of looking at my expenses that repairs and maintenance are very close to 10% of my fuel bill each year and that is the figure I use in my budgets so add another $3.08to the $30.85 for a total to run pump of
$33.93..... per gram of gold . Now add minimum of $10 an hour for a flunky to run the show , IE start and fuel up pump , change filters when required and last but not least to guard the treasures he is catching in his butterfly net.
So far the cost to produce that $52.45 gram of gold is $53.93.... oops I see a small problem here.How the heck am I going to be able to pay the refining cost when I am already in the red to the tune of $1.48 for each gram. Only way I see out of this is to sell this dog and pony show to some half wit on the internet and leave well enough alone.
Dont forget that I have allowed Genesis's butterfly net every advantage here as to grade and cost.Permits , bonding , water rights fees , insurance and a bevy more possible expenses have not been added to equation. If his grade was .02 instead of 2 mg per it would cost $539.30 to produce $52.45 worth of gold. So as you can see it really doesnt matter even if hell is frozen over and his gold catching butterfly net works. It will NEVER be economically feasible...NEVER

And oh by the way would you like to see a picture of me standing beside the 8 ft diameter nugget I took out of my sluice box because I can post it for you if you like...LOL.





water weighs 8 lbs per gallon so 250 gallons = 1 ton.........
therefore 


Gold occurs in sea water to the extent of 0.1 to 2 mg/ton, depending on the location where the sample is taken. No method has been found for recovering gold from sea water profitably


Model: 6"x 6"Pump Type: Trash PumpMax. Flow (gpm): 2,400Max. Head: 160'Solids Handling: 3"Horsepower: 72 hpOpt. Electric Motor: 50 hp/460VFuel Consumption: 2.9 gphFuel Capacity: 87 galFull Load Run Time: 30 hrWeight (dry): 3,310 lb.	Category Class: -Powered By: Diesel and Electric

Bering sea water has 50 ppt and is highest in world oceans.
One part per trillion (ppt) denotes one part per 1,000,000,000,000 parts, one part in 1012, and a value of 1 × 10−12. This is equivalent to one drop of water diluted into 20 Olympic-size swimming pools (50,000 m3), or about three seconds out of every hundred thousand years.


----------



## Reno Chris

> I'm here to learn and share, not here to argue.


I only wish that were true but the first thing you said was:


> Chris, You are totally wrong about this subject.



Genesis you've been presented with all kinds of science that contradicts what you've said, and all you do is argue. You have no desire to learn whatsoever!
So what you said above is pure baloney - you are here to argue your point against the "very intelligent morons" who think that precious metals cannot be won from natural waters economically. I am willing to let time and the economics of reality prove my point, and eventually you will loose all you've invested and you will go away with your tail between your legs and wont be here arguing that you can recover gold and silver from river water. Probably even when it all crashes down, you still wont accept that you were wrong, but that wont matter to me - reality has a way of exacting its toll.


----------



## Harold_V

Genesis said:


> Now that I know how to post pictures, tell your nay sayers to watch for more pictures. Seeing is believing. I'm sure there will be some very intellegent morons in here that are to closed minded to understand.
> Can't wait to show you guys the buttons I'm making from the concentrates. Be back soon.


I'm one of those (assumed) intelligent morons to which you made reference. Let me give you a little tip. Get some respect for us, and *get it damned fast*. I fully expect that you will post an apology and a retraction. If it is not forthcoming, _you are gone from this forum_. None of us are willing to tolerate your unfounded claims in general, and your insults in particular. 

Posting pictures of what may be nothing more than paint chips proves nothing. What it proves is that you have pictures of some unknown substance. 

What's your point? Why is that picture proof of anything aside from the fact that you have a picture of "something". 

Get on with explaining yourself, and offering the apology that is now a requirement. 

Harold


----------



## Genesis

I came here to share what I have been doing and all I get from you guys was a bunch of crap. I've spent most of my time defending myself and the project. You guys started the name calling and insults and I reacted accordingly. 
I'm not one to lay down when attacked.

*I apologize for nothing I have said.*


----------



## patnor1011

What a waste of time. 
Guy is obviously happy melting some metals and sieving water. Let him continue his hobby some people just like to do many crazy things. As long as he is not selling his dreams or trying to convince another members to join him in his adventure he is just one of that people with strange hobby.


----------



## niteliteone

Gene
I just finished reading your "linked in" personal profile at:
http://www.linkedin.com/in/gmgenesis



> Gene Murphy's Summary
> Genesis Mining LLC Mining Research and Developement. Gene Murphy brings 30 years of experience in all phases of mining, earthmoving, rock and sand quarries, heavy highway, underground and subdivisions projects as a contractor, foreman and operating engineer. He is the owner of Genesis Mining LLC and a shareholder of Golden Eagle Mining of Utah.
> Gene has been involved with building 3 major gold mines and has worked for several other mining operations throughout the Western United States over the past 30 years. He is MSHA and OSHA certified ...



and it sounds like you should know that without a real assay you have nothing to talk about. So why do you continue to claim you have struck gold and show pictures to prove it When we all know that without an assay you haven't got crap.

I would go on but I don't think it will do any good to waste the effort of typing any more.

Good luck with your dreams
Tom C.


----------



## Genesis

Tom,
Of course I understand the importance of an assay. I will be getting the assay done on the metal. 
I don't do the water thing full time. I was introduced to it and it interested me enough to find out if it worked. 
You can disagree, urge, call names all you want. Bottom line is I have metal in hand. No need to say anymore.


----------



## niteliteone

Genesis said:


> Tom,
> Of course I understand the importance of an assay. I will be getting the assay done on the metal.
> I don't do the water thing full time. I was introduced to it and it interested me enough to find out if it worked.
> You can disagree, urge, call names all you want. Bottom line is I have metal in hand. No need to say anymore.



Thanks for the reply
I would (honestly) like to hear how the assay comes out.
Tom C.


----------



## ayeyou

Genesis said:


> Tom,
> Of course I understand the importance of an assay. I will be getting the assay done on the metal.
> I don't do the water thing full time. I was introduced to it and it interested me enough to find out if it worked.
> You can disagree, urge, call names all you want. Bottom line is I have metal in hand. No need to say anymore.
> Chris, You are totally wrong about this subject.
> I am recovering anywhere from 6 grams to 30 grams of precious metals per hour with our tech and can prove it.



Since in the above statement you said you were recovering 6-30 grams an hour with your "TECH" lets see a picture of the behemouth machine that could pump and concentrate gold out of the 3,750,000 gallons of water per hour MINIMUM that it would take to produce 30 grams of gold.
Thats if you are on the shores of the Bering Sea which has the highest concentration of gold in natural solution known.
That $500 generator and $20 worth of pvc pipe sure as hell is not capable of pumping no 4 million gallons of water an hour. Maybe if you posted a picture that was obviously real like the one of me and my nugget below or say a link to a you tube video of the process in "action" lol then we will all believe you and can lead us to the bank to "invest" in our kids future.LMAO


----------



## jimdoc

Genesis said:


> *I apologize for nothing I have said.*



After your warning from Harold, that is like saying goodbye.
If that isn't what you want, then I would go back and edit it to an apology.
Otherwise adios.

You were talking about gold, and showed us pictures of metals that you yourself aren't sure what, with no assays? There is no proof that those metals came from your process anyway. You do not make any sense at all. I agree that you have not proved your claims at all, and your attitude will be showing you the door. You won't be the first, and I am sure not the last, just another forgotten one.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V

Genesis said:


> *I apologize for nothing I have said.*


Not a problem. You made a decision. I made a decision. 

Harold


----------



## solarsmith

is his stuff any thing like activated carbon put in natural springs with high pgm content? then ashing the carbon and acid wash to recover the pgms?
Bryan in Denver Colorado thanks all.


----------



## core

Thank you all for any wisdom. 

I am an amatuer prospector and interested in refining and recovery methods. I must say that i am at a loss to understand a strange phenommenon that I actually witnessed.

While swimming in a natural sulpher spring with a gal friend of mine, her silver ring temporarily took on a gold color. 

Can you explain this to me? Have you ever heard of such an occurance? Does it merit further investigation? 

I have been studying the electrolytic recovery method to describe this and read all six pages of the micron gold from rivers and other waters. 

Respectfully, 
core


----------



## Geo

not sure if this may help but silver will look yellow when tarnishes with silver sulfite. you were in a sulfur rich environment. hydrogen sulfide will cause silver to tarnish quickly.


----------



## g_axelsson

TBarrow said:


> Every time I watch one of the Discovery Channel shows that have video of those chimney "smokers" pumping out mineral laden, high temp geothermal water from the mid-atlantic ridge, I can't help but wonder what the gold content might be. Sure would like to see them bring one of those smokestacks to the surface and slice it open. It would be very interesting to see what minerals are deposited.
> 
> I'm not sure what the pressure is at that depth, but it must be immense. I'm curious if the geothermal fluid could make it to the surface undiluted, maybe it would solidify into quartz.
> 
> Anybody have a submarine I could rent for a day or two?
> 
> Todd



They have brought up at least two black smokers if my memory serves me well. I think there were an article in Scientific American, but exactly where and when I read about it I don't remember.
Here's a program about it at least, http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/horizon/1999/vents.shtml

Once a company offered an opportunity to buy a ticket to an ocean research vessel researching black smokers. If you wanted to join the crew in the sub on a dive to the black smokers the ticket became twice as expensive as if you only went to the ship for a weeks stay.
Not jumping on the opportunity when I had it is one of my big regrets in life.... although I didn't have the means right then I really should have taken a loan at the time.

/Göran


----------

